# Kompilierungsfehler mit Ant



## matrixnet (6. Mai 2005)

Hallo, ich wollte i2phex kompilieren, habe aber Probleme.
Ich habe schon davor original phex-code kompiliert - ohne Probleme.

Nun habe ich versucht zu kompilieren, aber es treten immer 100 errors auf.

Es wird auf die gleiche Weise kompiliert:


```
D:\phexi2p\i2phex\build>ant
Buildfile: build.xml

init:

buildJava:

initJava:

builddep:

builddep:

builddep:

builddep:

compile:

jar:

build:

compile:

jar:

build:

compile:

jar:

build:

compileSource:
    [javac] Compiling 595 source files to D:\phexi2p\i2phex\output\classes


    [javac] symbol  : class Destination
    [javac] location: class i2phex.common.AlternateLocation
    [javac]             Destination dest=new Destination(line);
    [javac]                 ^
    [javac] D:\phexi2p\i2phex\src\i2phex\common\AlternateLocation.java:139: cannot find symbol
    [javac] symbol  : class Destination
    [javac] location: class i2phex.common.AlternateLocation
    [javac]             Destination dest=new Destination(line);
    [javac]                                      ^
    [javac] D:\phexi2p\i2phex\src\i2phex\common\AlternateLocation.java:142: cannot find symbol
    [javac] symbol  : class DataFormatException
    [javac] location: class i2phex.common.AlternateLocation
    [javac]         catch (DataFormatException exp)
    [javac]                ^
    [javac] D:\phexi2p\i2phex\src\i2phex\net\Server.java:123: cannot find symbol
    [javac] symbol  : class Destination
    [javac] location: class i2phex.net.Server
    [javac]             Destination dest = I2PClientFactory.createClient().createDestination(fos);
    [javac]             ^
    [javac] D:\phexi2p\i2phex\src\i2phex\net\Server.java:123: cannot find symbol
    [javac] symbol  : variable I2PClientFactory
    [javac] location: class i2phex.net.Server
    [javac]             Destination dest = I2PClientFactory.createClient().createDestination(fos);
    [javac]                                ^
    [javac] D:\phexi2p\i2phex\src\i2phex\net\Server.java:128: cannot find symbol
    [javac] symbol  : class I2PException
    [javac] location: class i2phex.net.Server
    [javac]         } catch (I2PException ie) {
    [javac]                  ^
    [javac] D:\phexi2p\i2phex\src\i2phex\net\Server.java:152: cannot find symbol
    [javac] symbol  : variable I2PSocketManagerFactory
    [javac] location: class i2phex.net.Server
    [javac]             p.setProperty(I2PSocketManagerFactory.PROP_MANAGER, I2PSocketManagerFull.class.getName());
    [javac]                           ^
    [javac] D:\phexi2p\i2phex\src\i2phex\net\Server.java:152: cannot find symbol
    [javac] symbol  : class I2PSocketManagerFull
    [javac] location: class i2phex.net.Server
    [javac]             p.setProperty(I2PSocketManagerFactory.PROP_MANAGER, I2PSocketManagerFull.class.getName());
    [javac]                                                                 ^
    [javac] D:\phexi2p\i2phex\src\i2phex\net\Server.java:153: cannot find symbol
    [javac] symbol  : variable I2PClient
    [javac] location: class i2phex.net.Server
    [javac]             p.setProperty(I2PClient.PROP_RELIABILITY, I2PClient.PROP_RELIABILITY_GUARANTEED);
    [javac]                           ^
    [javac] D:\phexi2p\i2phex\src\i2phex\net\Server.java:153: cannot find symbol
    [javac] symbol  : variable I2PClient
    [javac] location: class i2phex.net.Server
    [javac]             p.setProperty(I2PClient.PROP_RELIABILITY, I2PClient.PROP_RELIABILITY_GUARANTEED);
    [javac]                                                       ^
    [javac] D:\phexi2p\i2phex\src\i2phex\net\Server.java:154: cannot find symbol
    [javac] symbol  : variable ConnectionOptions
    [javac] location: class i2phex.net.Server
    [javac]             p.setProperty(ConnectionOptions.PROP_CONNECT_TIMEOUT, ""+ServiceManager.sCfg.i2pConnectTimeout);
    [javac]                           ^
    [javac] D:\phexi2p\i2phex\src\i2phex\net\Server.java:155: cannot find symbol
    [javac] symbol  : variable ConnectionOptions
    [javac] location: class i2phex.net.Server
    [javac]             p.setProperty(ConnectionOptions.PROP_CONNECT_DELAY, ""+ServiceManager.sCfg.i2pConnectDelay);
    [javac]                           ^
    [javac] D:\phexi2p\i2phex\src\i2phex\net\Server.java:156: cannot find symbol
    [javac] symbol  : variable I2PClient
    [javac] location: class i2phex.net.Server
    [javac]             p.setProperty(I2PClient.PROP_TCP_HOST, ServiceManager.sCfg.i2cpHost);
    [javac]                           ^
    [javac] D:\phexi2p\i2phex\src\i2phex\net\Server.java:157: cannot find symbol
    [javac] symbol  : variable I2PClient
    [javac] location: class i2phex.net.Server
    [javac]             p.setProperty(I2PClient.PROP_TCP_PORT, ""+ServiceManager.sCfg.i2cpPort);
    [javac]                           ^
    [javac] D:\phexi2p\i2phex\src\i2phex\net\Server.java:168: cannot find symbol
    [javac] symbol  : variable I2PSocketManagerFactory
    [javac] location: class i2phex.net.Server
    [javac]             socketManager = I2PSocketManagerFactory.createManager(new FileInputStream(filename), ServiceManager.sCfg.i2cpHost, S
erviceManager.sCfg.i2cpPort, p);
    [javac]                                 ^
    [javac] D:\phexi2p\i2phex\src\i2phex\connection\BrowseHostConnection.java:64: cannot find symbol
    [javac] symbol  : class I2PSocket
    [javac] location: class i2phex.connection.BrowseHostConnection
    [javac]         I2PSocket socket;
    [javac]         ^
    [javac] D:\phexi2p\i2phex\src\i2phex\download\DownloadEngine.java:771: cannot find symbol
    [javac] symbol  : class Destination
    [javac] location: class i2phex.download.DownloadEngine
    [javac]                 Destination dest=null;
    [javac]                 ^
    [javac] D:\phexi2p\i2phex\src\i2phex\download\DownloadEngine.java:774: cannot find symbol
    [javac] symbol  : class Destination
    [javac] location: class i2phex.download.DownloadEngine
    [javac]                     dest=new Destination(addressStr);
    [javac]                                  ^
    [javac] D:\phexi2p\i2phex\src\i2phex\download\DownloadEngine.java:776: cannot find symbol
    [javac] symbol  : class DataFormatException
    [javac] location: class i2phex.download.DownloadEngine
    [javac]                     catch (DataFormatException dfe)
    [javac]                                ^
    [javac] D:\phexi2p\i2phex\src\i2phex\net\OIOServer.java:60: cannot find symbol
    [javac] symbol  : class Destination
    [javac] location: class i2phex.net.OIOServer
    [javac]             Destination MyDestination= socketManager.getSession().getMyDestination();
    [javac]         ^
    [javac] D:\phexi2p\i2phex\src\i2phex\net\OIOServer.java:71: cannot find symbol
    [javac] symbol  : class I2PSocket
    [javac] location: class i2phex.net.OIOServer
    [javac]             I2PSocket incoming = null;
    [javac]             ^
    [javac] D:\phexi2p\i2phex\src\i2phex\net\OIOServer.java:86: cannot find symbol
    [javac] symbol  : class I2PException
    [javac] location: class i2phex.net.OIOServer
    [javac]                 catch (I2PException e)
    [javac]                        ^
    [javac] D:\phexi2p\i2phex\src\i2phex\net\OIOServer.java:154: cannot find symbol
    [javac] symbol  : class Destination
    [javac] location: class i2phex.net.OIOServer
    [javac]             Destination MyDestination= socketManager.getSession().getMyDestination();
    [javac]         ^
    [javac] D:\phexi2p\i2phex\src\i2phex\net\OIOServer.java:246: cannot find symbol
    [javac] symbol  : class I2PException
    [javac] location: class i2phex.net.OIOServer
    [javac]             catch (I2PException exp)
    [javac]                    ^
    [javac] D:\phexi2p\i2phex\src\i2phex\net\connection\ConnectionFactory.java:53: cannot find symbol
    [javac] symbol  : class I2PSocket
    [javac] location: class i2phex.net.connection.ConnectionFactory
    [javac]         I2PSocket socket = OIOSocketFactory.connect( address );
    [javac]         ^
    [javac] D:\phexi2p\i2phex\src\i2phex\net\connection\ConnectionFactory.java:75: cannot find symbol
    [javac] symbol  : class I2PSocket
    [javac] location: class i2phex.net.connection.ConnectionFactory
    [javac]         I2PSocket socket = OIOSocketFactory.connect( hostname, connectTimeout );
    [javac]         ^
    [javac] D:\phexi2p\i2phex\src\i2phex\net\connection\OIOSocketFactory.java:77: cannot find symbol
    [javac] symbol  : class I2PSocket
    [javac] location: class i2phex.net.connection.OIOSocketFactory
    [javac]             I2PSocket socket;
    [javac]         ^
    [javac] D:\phexi2p\i2phex\src\i2phex\utils\NLogger.java:49: cannot find symbol
    [javac] symbol  : variable LogFactory
    [javac] location: class i2phex.utils.NLogger
    [javac]         factory = LogFactory.getFactory( );
    [javac]                   ^
    [javac] Note: * uses or overrides a deprecated API.
    [javac] Note: Recompile with -Xlint:deprecation for details.
    [javac] 100 errors

BUILD FAILED
D:\phexi2p\i2phex\build\build.xml:89: The following error occurred while executing this line:
D:\phexi2p\i2phex\build\buildJava.xml:42: Compile failed; see the compiler error output for details.
```



```
wenn ich denn Thirdparty vom orginal phex nehme habe 12 fehler weniger dann sind nurnoch 88 fehler,
    [javac] symbol  : class DataFormatException
    [javac] location: class i2phex.host.HostAddress
    [javac]         catch (DataFormatException dfe)
    [javac]                ^
    [javac] D:\phexi2p\i2phex\src\i2phex\common\AlternateLocation.java:139: cannot find symbol
    [javac] symbol  : class Destination
    [javac] location: class i2phex.common.AlternateLocation
    [javac]             Destination dest=new Destination(line);
    [javac]                 ^
    [javac] D:\phexi2p\i2phex\src\i2phex\common\AlternateLocation.java:139: cannot find symbol
    [javac] symbol  : class Destination
    [javac] location: class i2phex.common.AlternateLocation
    [javac]             Destination dest=new Destination(line);
    [javac]                                      ^
    [javac] D:\phexi2p\i2phex\src\i2phex\common\AlternateLocation.java:142: cannot find symbol
    [javac] symbol  : class DataFormatException
    [javac] location: class i2phex.common.AlternateLocation
    [javac]         catch (DataFormatException exp)
    [javac]                ^
    [javac] D:\phexi2p\i2phex\src\i2phex\net\Server.java:123: cannot find symbol
    [javac] symbol  : class Destination
    [javac] location: class i2phex.net.Server
    [javac]             Destination dest = I2PClientFactory.createClient().createDestination(fos);
    [javac]             ^
    [javac] D:\phexi2p\i2phex\src\i2phex\net\Server.java:123: cannot find symbol
    [javac] symbol  : variable I2PClientFactory
    [javac] location: class i2phex.net.Server
    [javac]             Destination dest = I2PClientFactory.createClient().createDestination(fos);
    [javac]                                ^
    [javac] D:\phexi2p\i2phex\src\i2phex\net\Server.java:128: cannot find symbol
    [javac] symbol  : class I2PException
    [javac] location: class i2phex.net.Server
    [javac]         } catch (I2PException ie) {
    [javac]                  ^
    [javac] D:\phexi2p\i2phex\src\i2phex\net\Server.java:152: cannot find symbol
    [javac] symbol  : variable I2PSocketManagerFactory
    [javac] location: class i2phex.net.Server
    [javac]             p.setProperty(I2PSocketManagerFactory.PROP_MANAGER, I2PSocketManagerFull.class.getName());
    [javac]                           ^
    [javac] D:\phexi2p\i2phex\src\i2phex\net\Server.java:152: cannot find symbol
    [javac] symbol  : class I2PSocketManagerFull
    [javac] location: class i2phex.net.Server
    [javac]             p.setProperty(I2PSocketManagerFactory.PROP_MANAGER, I2PSocketManagerFull.class.getName());
    [javac]                                                                 ^
    [javac] D:\phexi2p\i2phex\src\i2phex\net\Server.java:153: cannot find symbol
    [javac] symbol  : variable I2PClient
    [javac] location: class i2phex.net.Server
    [javac]             p.setProperty(I2PClient.PROP_RELIABILITY, I2PClient.PROP_RELIABILITY_GUARANTEED);
    [javac]                           ^
    [javac] D:\phexi2p\i2phex\src\i2phex\net\Server.java:153: cannot find symbol
    [javac] symbol  : variable I2PClient
    [javac] location: class i2phex.net.Server
    [javac]             p.setProperty(I2PClient.PROP_RELIABILITY, I2PClient.PROP_RELIABILITY_GUARANTEED);
    [javac]                                                       ^
    [javac] D:\phexi2p\i2phex\src\i2phex\net\Server.java:154: cannot find symbol
    [javac] symbol  : variable ConnectionOptions
    [javac] location: class i2phex.net.Server
    [javac]             p.setProperty(ConnectionOptions.PROP_CONNECT_TIMEOUT, ""+ServiceManager.sCfg.i2pConnectTimeout);
    [javac]                           ^
    [javac] D:\phexi2p\i2phex\src\i2phex\net\Server.java:155: cannot find symbol
    [javac] symbol  : variable ConnectionOptions
    [javac] location: class i2phex.net.Server
    [javac]             p.setProperty(ConnectionOptions.PROP_CONNECT_DELAY, ""+ServiceManager.sCfg.i2pConnectDelay);
    [javac]                           ^
    [javac] D:\phexi2p\i2phex\src\i2phex\net\Server.java:156: cannot find symbol
    [javac] symbol  : variable I2PClient
    [javac] location: class i2phex.net.Server
    [javac]             p.setProperty(I2PClient.PROP_TCP_HOST, ServiceManager.sCfg.i2cpHost);
    [javac]                           ^
    [javac] D:\phexi2p\i2phex\src\i2phex\net\Server.java:157: cannot find symbol
    [javac] symbol  : variable I2PClient
    [javac] location: class i2phex.net.Server
    [javac]             p.setProperty(I2PClient.PROP_TCP_PORT, ""+ServiceManager.sCfg.i2cpPort);
    [javac]                           ^
    [javac] D:\phexi2p\i2phex\src\i2phex\net\Server.java:168: cannot find symbol
    [javac] symbol  : variable I2PSocketManagerFactory
    [javac] location: class i2phex.net.Server
    [javac]             socketManager = I2PSocketManagerFactory.createManager(new FileInputStream(filename), ServiceManager.sCfg.i2cpHost, S
erviceManager.sCfg.i2cpPort, p);
    [javac]                                 ^
    [javac] D:\phexi2p\i2phex\src\i2phex\connection\BrowseHostConnection.java:64: cannot find symbol
    [javac] symbol  : class I2PSocket
    [javac] location: class i2phex.connection.BrowseHostConnection
    [javac]         I2PSocket socket;
    [javac]         ^
    [javac] D:\phexi2p\i2phex\src\i2phex\download\DownloadEngine.java:771: cannot find symbol
    [javac] symbol  : class Destination
    [javac] location: class i2phex.download.DownloadEngine
    [javac]                 Destination dest=null;
    [javac]                 ^
    [javac] D:\phexi2p\i2phex\src\i2phex\download\DownloadEngine.java:774: cannot find symbol
    [javac] symbol  : class Destination
    [javac] location: class i2phex.download.DownloadEngine
    [javac]                     dest=new Destination(addressStr);
    [javac]                                  ^
    [javac] D:\phexi2p\i2phex\src\i2phex\download\DownloadEngine.java:776: cannot find symbol
    [javac] symbol  : class DataFormatException
    [javac] location: class i2phex.download.DownloadEngine
    [javac]                     catch (DataFormatException dfe)
    [javac]                                ^
    [javac] D:\phexi2p\i2phex\src\i2phex\net\OIOServer.java:60: cannot find symbol
    [javac] symbol  : class Destination
    [javac] location: class i2phex.net.OIOServer
    [javac]             Destination MyDestination= socketManager.getSession().getMyDestination();
    [javac]         ^
    [javac] D:\phexi2p\i2phex\src\i2phex\net\OIOServer.java:71: cannot find symbol
    [javac] symbol  : class I2PSocket
    [javac] location: class i2phex.net.OIOServer
    [javac]             I2PSocket incoming = null;
    [javac]             ^
    [javac] D:\phexi2p\i2phex\src\i2phex\net\OIOServer.java:86: cannot find symbol
    [javac] symbol  : class I2PException
    [javac] location: class i2phex.net.OIOServer
    [javac]                 catch (I2PException e)
    [javac]                        ^
    [javac] D:\phexi2p\i2phex\src\i2phex\net\OIOServer.java:154: cannot find symbol
    [javac] symbol  : class Destination
    [javac] location: class i2phex.net.OIOServer
    [javac]             Destination MyDestination= socketManager.getSession().getMyDestination();
    [javac]         ^
    [javac] D:\phexi2p\i2phex\src\i2phex\net\OIOServer.java:246: cannot find symbol
    [javac] symbol  : class I2PException
    [javac] location: class i2phex.net.OIOServer
    [javac]             catch (I2PException exp)
    [javac]                    ^
    [javac] D:\phexi2p\i2phex\src\i2phex\net\connection\ConnectionFactory.java:53: cannot find symbol
    [javac] symbol  : class I2PSocket
    [javac] location: class i2phex.net.connection.ConnectionFactory
    [javac]         I2PSocket socket = OIOSocketFactory.connect( address );
    [javac]         ^
    [javac] D:\phexi2p\i2phex\src\i2phex\net\connection\ConnectionFactory.java:75: cannot find symbol
    [javac] symbol  : class I2PSocket
    [javac] location: class i2phex.net.connection.ConnectionFactory
    [javac]         I2PSocket socket = OIOSocketFactory.connect( hostname, connectTimeout );
    [javac]         ^
    [javac] D:\phexi2p\i2phex\src\i2phex\net\connection\OIOSocketFactory.java:77: cannot find symbol
    [javac] symbol  : class I2PSocket
    [javac] location: class i2phex.net.connection.OIOSocketFactory
    [javac]             I2PSocket socket;
    [javac]         ^
    [javac] Note: * uses or overrides a deprecated API.
    [javac] Note: Recompile with -Xlint:deprecation for details.
    [javac] 88 errors

BUILD FAILED
D:\phexi2p\i2phex\build\build.xml:89: The following error occurred while executing this line:
D:\phexi2p\i2phex\build\buildJava.xml:42: Compile failed; see the compiler error output for details.

Total time: 15 seconds
D:\phexi2p\i2phex\build>
```
Aber der Entwickler hat gesagt, es müsste ohne Probs gehen.

Oder stimmt irgendwo die Einrückung oder irgendwas in dem jeweiligen Java-File nicht, das den fehler verursacht.


mfg

matrixnet

_Edit von L-ectron-X: Diverse Rechtschreibfehler entfernt, sorry, die waren schon heftig._


----------



## Bleiglanz (6. Mai 2005)

dir fehlt ein jar!


----------



## matrixnet (6. Mai 2005)

also das ist mein build.xml für i2phex: 




```
<project name="i2phex" default="buildAll" basedir="..">
  
  <property name="project.root" value="${basedir}"/>
  <property name="project.build" value="${basedir}/build"/>
  <property name="project.thirdparty" value="${project.root}/thirdparty"/>
  <property name="project.output" value="${project.root}/output"/>
  <property name="project.source" value="${project.root}/src"/>
  <property name="build.classes" value="${project.output}/classes"/>
  <property name="releasedir" value="${basedir}/release"/>
  <property name="temp" value="${basedir}/temp"/>
  
  
  <property name="i2p.root" value="${project.root}/../i2p"/>
  <property name="i2p.lib" value="${i2p.root}/build"/>
  <path id="i2p.classpath">
  	<pathelement path="${i2p.lib}/streaming.jar"/>
    <pathelement path="${i2p.lib}/mstreaming.jar"/>
    <pathelement path="${i2p.lib}/i2p.jar"/>
  </path>
  
  <property name="sun.jaxb.root" value="${project.thirdparty}/sun/jaxb"/>
  <property name="sun.jaxb.lib" value="${sun.jaxb.root}/lib"/>
  <path id="sun.jaxb.classpath">
    <pathelement path="${sun.jaxb.lib}/jaxb.jar"/>
  </path>
  
  <property name="apache.logging.root" value="${project.thirdparty}/apache/commons-logging"/>
  <property name="apache.logging.lib" value="${apache.logging.root}/lib"/>
  <path id="apache.logging.classpath">
    <pathelement path="${apache.logging.lib}/commons-logging.jar"/>
  </path>
  
  <property name="apache.log4j.root" value="${project.thirdparty}/apache/logging-log4j"/>
  <path id="apache.log4j.classpath">
    <pathelement path="${apache.log4j.root}/classes"/>
  </path>
  
  <property name="jgoodies.forms.root" value="${project.thirdparty}/jgoodies/forms"/>
  <property name="jgoodies.forms.lib" value="${jgoodies.forms.root}/lib"/>
  <path id="jgoodies.forms.classpath">
    <pathelement path="${jgoodies.forms.lib}/forms-1.0.5.jar"/>
  </path>
  
  <property name="jgoodies.looks.root" value="${project.thirdparty}/jgoodies/looks"/>
  <property name="jgoodies.looks.lib" value="${jgoodies.looks.root}/lib"/>
  <path id="jgoodies.looks.classpath">
    <pathelement path="${jgoodies.looks.lib}/looks-1.3rc.jar"/>
  </path>
  
  <property name="junit.root" value="${project.thirdparty}/junit"/>
  <property name="junit.lib" value="${junit.root}/lib"/>
  <path id="junit.classpath">
    <pathelement path="${junit.lib}/junit.jar"/>
  </path>
  
  <property name="apple.root" value="${project.thirdparty}/apple"/>
  <property name="apple.lib" value="${apple.root}/lib"/>
  <path id="apple.classpath">
    <pathelement path="${apple.lib}/MRJToolkitStubs.jar"/>
    
    
  </path>
  
  <path id="library.classpath">
    <path refid="i2p.classpath"/>
    <path refid="sun.jaxb.classpath"/>
    <path refid="apache.logging.classpath"/>
    <path refid="apache.log4j.classpath"/>
    <path refid="jgoodies.forms.classpath"/>
    <path refid="jgoodies.looks.classpath"/>
    <path refid="junit.classpath"/>
    <path refid="apple.classpath"/>
  </path>
  <property name="library.classpath" refid="library.classpath"/>
  <path id="source.classpath">
    <pathelement path="${project.source}"/>
  </path>
  <path id="i2phex.classpath">
    <path refid="source.classpath"/>
    <path refid="library.classpath"/>
  </path>
  <property name="i2phex.classpath" refid="i2phex.classpath"/>

  <target name="buildAll" depends="init, buildJava, buildNative"/>
  <target name="buildNative" depends="init">
    <ant antfile="${project.build}/buildNative.xml" inheritAll="true"/>
  </target>
  <target name="buildJava" depends="init">
    <ant antfile="${project.build}/buildJava.xml" inheritAll="true"/>
  </target>
  <target name="buildJWS" depends="buildJava">
    <ant antfile="${project.build}/buildJWS.xml" inheritAll="true"/>
  </target>
  <target name="releaseJWS" depends="buildJava">
    <ant antfile="${project.build}/buildJWS.xml" target="releaseWebStart" inheritAll="true"/>
  </target>
  <target name="compileAll" depends="init, compileJava, buildNative"/>
  <target name="compileJava" depends="init">
    <ant antfile="${project.build}/buildJava.xml" target="compileJava" inheritAll="true"/>
  </target>
  <target name="makeRelease" depends="init">
    <ant antfile="${project.build}/makeRelease.xml" inheritAll="true"/>
  </target>
  <target name="javadoc" depends="init">
    <ant antfile="${project.build}/javadoc.xml" inheritAll="true"/>
  </target>
  <target name="run" depends="buildAll">
    <java jar="${project.output}/i2phex.jar" fork="yes"/>
  </target>
  <target name="runTest" depends="buildAll">
    <ant antfile="${project.build}/testSuite.xml" inheritAll="true"/>
  </target>
  <target name="init">
    <condition property="isWindowsOS">
      <os family="windows"/>
    </condition>
  </target>
  <target name="update">
    <cvs cvsRoot=":pserver:anonymous@cvs.i2phex.sourceforge.net:/cvsroot/i2phex" command="update"/>
  </target>
  <target name="clean">
    <delete dir="${project.output}"/>
    <delete dir="${temp}"/>
  </target>
</project>
```

Es kann sein das es diese libs nicht findet weil das eine voraussetzung ist sonst geht das prog garnicht
ich weis nicht ob es die lib verszeichnis findet weil hier ist nicht definiert wo die sind
kann man einfach z.b streaming.jar erweitern wo es sich befindet?
die libs sind jedenfalls auf E:\I2P\i2p\lib und i2p root verzeichnis denke ich es findet es aber ob die fehler mit den libs zu tun haben weis ich nicht ,das sind die  jar files die das prog braucht.


  <property name="i2p.root" value="${project.root}/../i2p"/>
  <property name="i2p.lib" value="${i2p.root}/build"/>
  <path id="i2p.classpath">
  	<pathelement path="${i2p.lib}/streaming.jar"/>
    <pathelement path="${i2p.lib}/mstreaming.jar"/>
    <pathelement path="${i2p.lib}/i2p.jar"/>
  </path>


----------



## molotov (6. Mai 2005)

Versuche mal obs funktioniert wenn Du die jars in E:\I2P\i2p\build legst


----------



## matrixnet (6. Mai 2005)

ich habe nach geschaut es hat beim kombilieren in ein build verzeichnis gefunden

msstreaming.jar,und streaming.jar 

dann kann nicht die libs es verursachen oder?


das ist mein buildJava.xml



> <project name="i2phex.Java" default="buildJava" basedir="..">
> <property name="project.native" value="${project.root}/native"/>
> <path id="library.classpath">
> <pathelement path="${library.classpath}"/>
> ...


----------



## molotov (7. Mai 2005)

Liegt i2p.jar auch dort?


----------



## matrixnet (8. Mai 2005)

i2p.jar
liegt unter:
E:\I2P\i2p\lib

 i2p.jar, mstreaming.jar und streaming.jar 

dieses verzeichnis E:\I2P\i2p , ist das i2P  anwendungs verzeichnis.

und das andere verzeichnis ist vom i2P sourcecode:

D:\phexi2p\i2p :
hier ist der gesamte sourcecode zu i2P drin sind auch die sourceocdes von streaming.jar ,mstreaming.jar i2p.jar enthalten.
wenn ants versucht zu komblieren erstellte in dem jeweiligen in msstreaming src ordner die jeweilige komblierte mstreaming.jar in einem build ordner da drin
z.b.
unter D:\phexi2p\i2p\apps\streaming\java\ gibts dann nach dem kombileiren die den ordner build mit z.b. streaming.jar.

ich weis leider nicht ob das den fehler verursacht, der entwickler hat mir gesagt wenns fehler mit i2p source oder i2p lib ordner geben würde dann würde es beim kombilieren
beim
Buildepp fehler anzeigen!


----------



## Jockel (8. Mai 2005)

offtopic:
es heißt kompilieren nicht komblieren


----------



## matrixnet (10. Mai 2005)

also der sourcecode wurde upgedated jetzt habe ich immer noch 88 fehler statt 100

habs immer noch nicht rausgekriegt wo der fehler hängt




```
D:\>cd phexi2p

D:\phexi2p>cd i2phex

D:\phexi2p\i2phex>cd build

D:\phexi2p\i2phex\build>ant
Buildfile: build.xml

init:

buildJava:

initJava:
    [mkdir] Created dir: D:\phexi2p\i2phex\output\classes
     [copy] Copying 17 files to D:\phexi2p\i2phex\output\classes\i2phex\resources
     [copy] Copying 1 file to D:\phexi2p\i2phex\output\classes\i2phex\xml
     [copy] Copying 1 file to D:\phexi2p\i2phex\output\classes\i2phex\xml
     [copy] Copying 1 file to D:\phexi2p\i2phex\output\classes\i2phex\xml
     [copy] Copying 299 files to D:\phexi2p\i2phex\output\classes\i2phex\gui\resources

builddep:

builddep:

builddep:

builddep:

compile:

jar:

build:

compile:

jar:

build:

compile:

jar:

build:

compileSource:
    [javac] Compiling 595 source files to D:\phexi2p\i2phex\output\classes
```

bis dahin ist ok danach kommen die 88 fehler.



> [javac] symbol  : class DataFormatException
> [javac] location: class i2phex.host.HostAddress
> [javac]         catch (DataFormatException dfe)
> [javac]                ^
> ...


----------



## matrixnet (12. Mai 2005)

kann keiner mir sagen wo der fehler steckt?


----------



## Bleiglanz (12. Mai 2005)

dir fehlt imer noch ein jar


----------



## molotov (13. Mai 2005)

Wenn ich nicht irgendwas falsch verstehe, soll i2p.jar zusammen mit streaming.jar und mstreaming.jar im Verzeichnis build liegen (warum auch immer):


```
<property name="i2p.root" value="${project.root}/../i2p"/>
  <property name="i2p.lib" value="${i2p.root}/build"/>
  <path id="i2p.classpath">
    <pathelement path="${i2p.lib}/streaming.jar"/>
    <pathelement path="${i2p.lib}/mstreaming.jar"/>
    <pathelement path="${i2p.lib}/i2p.jar"/>
  </path>
```

Wenn sie also in lib liegen bringts vermutlich nichts.


----------



## matrixnet (13. Mai 2005)

ich weis es wirklich nicht wo es hängt

den build ordner erstellt ant wenn ich es kompiliere vor dem kompilieren gibts kein mstraming.jar und streaming.jar und  in dem sourcode verzeichnis von I2P
















ihr meint wirklich das es ein jar nicht findet?

oder es kann es kompilieren aber danach findet es das kompilierte nicht?


----------



## matrixnet (13. Mai 2005)

danke ich habs hingekriegt es das problem mit libs

habe zusätzlich alle 3 libs in ein ordner gepackt und definiert wo die sind jetzt hats geklappt!


```
D:\i2phex\build>ant
Buildfile: build.xml

init:

buildJava:

initJava:

builddep:

builddep:

builddep:

builddep:

compile:

jar:

build:

compile:

jar:

build:

compile:

jar:

build:

compileSource:
    [javac] Compiling 595 source files to D:\i2phex\output\classes
    [javac] Note: * uses or overrides a deprecated API.
    [javac] Note: Recompile with -Xlint:deprecation for details.

compileJUnit:
    [javac] Compiling 33 source files to D:\i2phex\output\classes

compileJava:

createJar:
      [jar] Building jar: D:\i2phex\output\i2phex.jar
      [jar] Building jar: D:\i2phex\output\i2phex-test.jar

copyThirdpartyJars:
     [copy] Copying 1 file to D:\i2phex\output
     [copy] Copying 1 file to D:\i2phex\output
     [copy] Copying 1 file to D:\i2phex\output
     [copy] Copying 1 file to D:\i2phex\output
     [copy] Copying 1 file to D:\i2phex\output
     [copy] Copying 1 file to D:\i2phex\output
     [copy] Copying 1 file to D:\i2phex\output
     [copy] Copying 1 file to D:\i2phex\output
     [copy] Copying 1 file to D:\i2phex\output

buildJava:

buildNative:

init:

initNative:

buildNative:
    [mkdir] Created dir: D:\i2phex\native\release
    [mkdir] Created dir: D:\i2phex\native\temp
     [exec] Borland Resource Compiler  Version 5.40
     [exec] Copyright (c) 1990, 1999 Inprise Corporation.  All rights reserved.
     [exec] Borland Resource Compiler  Version 5.40
     [exec] Copyright (c) 1990, 1999 Inprise Corporation.  All rights reserved.
     [exec] Borland C++ 5.5.1 for Win32 Copyright (c) 1993, 2000 Borland
     [exec] csource\win\systray\DesktopIndicatorThread.cpp:
     [exec] csource\win\systray\DesktopIndicator.cpp:
     [exec] csource\win\systray\DesktopIndicatorHandler.cpp:
     [exec] csource\win\systray\DesktopIndicatorImages.cpp:
     [exec] csource\win\systray\StdAfx.cpp:
     [exec] csource\win\shellexec\WindowsShellExecute.cpp:
     [exec] Turbo Incremental Link 5.00 Copyright (c) 1997, 2000 Borland
     [exec] Borland C++ 5.5.1 for Win32 Copyright (c) 1993, 2000 Borland
     [exec] csource\share\launcher\Phex.c:
     [exec] csource\win\launcher\phex_sys.c:
     [exec] Turbo Incremental Link 5.00 Copyright (c) 1997, 2000 Borland
     [exec] Borland C++ 5.5.1 for Win32 Copyright (c) 1993, 2000 Borland
     [exec] csource\share\launcher\Phex.c:
     [exec] csource\win\launcher\phex_sys.c:
     [exec] Turbo Incremental Link 5.00 Copyright (c) 1997, 2000 Borland
     [move] Moving 1 files to D:\i2phex\native\release
     [move] Moving 1 files to D:\i2phex\native\release
     [move] Moving 1 files to D:\i2phex\native\release

buildAll:

BUILD SUCCESSFUL
Total time: 42 seconds
D:\i2phex\build>
```

danke an alle die mir geholfen haben!


----------

